# Black, Black Edition



## spill (Jul 18, 2008)

A few shots after collecting on thursday


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

evil .. very nice


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Wow!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

STEALTH:thumbsup:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

absolutely hot stuff :flame:

great choice :thumbsup:


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Now thats making me excited!! Mine is due in 2 months same spec, absolutely lovely. The 2nd picture is the one that does it for me!!


----------



## G4VSA (Oct 24, 2006)

One word........................










...STUNNING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

Very nice!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Thats car looks like pure evil.. in a good way


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

love it! just don't envy you trying to keep it looking like that!


----------



## spill (Jul 18, 2008)

Few more 

Before 










After


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Spill - I just have to have that light kit for my car which arrives 20th May! Looks great. On other threads there has been talk about problems with the centre light coming on too, which clearly is not the case with your car. Can you let us know exactly what you have had fitted?


----------



## spill (Jul 18, 2008)

rblvjenkins said:


> Spill - I just have to have that light kit for my car which arrives 20th May! Looks great. On other threads there has been talk about problems with the centre light coming on too, which clearly is not the case with your car. Can you let us know exactly what you have had fitted?


Yep zele light kit, really simple to fit, just pop the trim clips with something plastic rather than a screwdriver, to help with unclipiping the existing light pugs first fix together the male and female ones off the zele kit you can then easliy see where the release catch is, the cable for existing lights is not that long and you have to fiddle around behind the carpet so once you've mastered it with the zele ones its a doddle

no issues with the centre brake light and the brake lights do stand out quite clearly.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You have to wonder why they don't do things like that out of the factory.
Stunning car, black is growing on me!:smokin:


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

spill said:


> Yep zele light kit, really simple to fit, just pop the trim clips with something plastic rather than a screwdriver, to help with unclipiping the existing light pugs first fix together the male and female ones off the zele kit you can then easliy see where the release catch is, the cable for existing lights is not that long and you have to fiddle around behind the carpet so once you've mastered it with the zele ones its a doddle
> 
> no issues with the centre brake light and the brake lights do stand out quite clearly.


yip 10 minute job - reason not factory fitted on euro models is non compliance with the regs - but there is a 2-4 light switch on the controller box for MOT time etc


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

nice 1 Pete, looks stunning


----------



## shed100 (Apr 1, 2009)

look at that, she/he is totally and utterly lush


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Thats the first one i`ve seen that i really like:thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Of course it is Hodgie, best colour in the world :chuckle:


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

@spill can you post the first pictures in higher resolution or send it to my email?

Its simply stunning


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks nice in the second picture..


----------



## spill (Jul 18, 2008)

Sayen said:


> @spill can you post the first pictures in higher resolution or send it to my email?


No problem mate can you pm me your email


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Seen my first GTR in the flesh (Black, Black edition) yesterday at Scottish Motorfair and was very impressed! Congratulations mate!


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

and i don't even like black cars but that is just awesome ...congratulations on your car mate enjoy it ...while i just dream ..


----------



## g_torphins (Jul 20, 2005)

Looks stunning Pete:thumbsup:


----------

